# Canon 70-200 F2.8 L with Canon 2X extender



## Gee1980 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Friends, 

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. 

I do portrait photography, birding and people. I use 70-200 F2.8 for portraits and occasionally use an extender for bird photography.

The issue is using 2X extender on a non IS lens. I just wanted to know if I buy a 70-200 F2.8 IS lens and use extender would the focal length and sharpness be equivalent to a 100-400L lens?

I'm not able to afford 100-400L as of now, so thinking of upgrading my 70-200 from non-IS to IS so that I can do both people and bird photography.

What's your opinion?

Thanks
Gee


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 26, 2012)

I use the 70-200 2.8 IS II with the 2x extender, and from what I've experienced, it's every bit as good as the 100-400. Without the extender, the 70-200 is ungodly sharp, and it still looks very sharp with the extender. Check out my Flickr in my signature for some sample photos. Both "Panthers Training Camp" sets were shot with this combo. 

Edit: Here's the direct link to the search. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## EOSfotografie (Aug 27, 2012)

I use the Extender III 2x on the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II. And very happy with this combination. Here 3 snapshot from the zoo ;-)
Burgers Zoo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Burgers Zoo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Burgers Zoo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

You will lose 2 stops of light when using a extender 2x and also some AF speed. With the 2x +/- 50%


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2012)

The newer (II) version of the 70-200mm F2.8 L IS, is supposed to be better than the original, so that would be the one to go with, but if I recall, it's a lot more expensive than the 100-400mm.

I also recall reading a review that compared a few of the 70-200mm models to the 100-400mm.  I was surprised to see that (in this review), the 100-400mm blew the others away in terms of image quality.  It was much better.

I have used a 100-400mm and it's a great lens, but it's a beast and the push-pull zoom isn't ideal.  Is it better than a 70-200mm?  Hard to say, but I certainly wouldn't say it's any worse.  So to compare it to a 70-200mm with a 2X, I'd probably give the 100-400mm the win.


----------



## EOSfotografie (Aug 27, 2012)

Also importend which 2x Extender you use. The III its better then the old II. The III in combination with the 70-200 II is for me personally the better option..


----------



## Tony S (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the 70-200 2.8 IS and a 2x TC, I also have the 100-400.  In comparison shots between the two, the 100-400 shots are a bit sharper and have more contrast.  To me, the 70-200 with a 2x TC does not provide images useable quality with a few exceptions, but it is very good with the 1.4TC on it.  The 100-400 even has better sharpness with the 1.4TC than the 70-200/2xTC combo.

  I have tried the new version II 70-200 with the new 2x TC III and that combo really works well, but then it sounds like going that direction is a bit beyond your budget.


----------

